# Nathan Aké



## majorero61 (26 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi guardando un pò di calcio inglese mi è caduto l'occhio su questo difensore centrale- centrocampista olandese di 22 anni del Bournemouth con una strana somiglianza con uno dei nostri campioni del passato .







Oggi nel pareggio interno 3-3 un gol e un assist .


----------

